# China embarked on wind power frenzy, says IEA



## ScienceRocks (Sep 20, 2016)

*China embarked on wind power frenzy, says IEA*

*China has been building two wind turbines every hour*



> China has been building two wind turbines every hour, the International Energy Agency (IEA) has told BBC News.
> This is the world's biggest programme of turbine installation, double that of its nearest rival, the US.
> The nation’s entire annual increase in energy demand has been fulfilled from the wind.
> But the IEA warns China has built so much coal-fired generating capacity that it is turning off wind turbines for 15% of the time.
> ...




China is showing the world how it is done. America trailing again! Time to shut down the damn coal!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 20, 2016)

We're too busy with the locally sanctioned mudering of unarmed black folk in the street.

Terence Crutcher police shooting: Justice Department investigating - CNN.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah, they've been wasting tons on money on stupid shit over there.

Hopefully they don't cause a world-wide depression when their house of cards finally collapses.


----------



## pwjohn (Sep 23, 2016)

China has some serious issues with growth for sure.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 24, 2016)

Very interesting.  The wind turbines that I see in the west rarely turn.  And when they do, they are turned by gasoline engines, to prevent them from rusting,  there is simply not enough wind to make them move.  Africa has even less wind.  If there more wind in China?  In Siberia there is very little wind too.  I guess wind as a whole is a hoax, unless you are at the arctic circle where there is a little polar vortex, or 7 kilometer up in altitude where stratospheric thermals occur.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 26, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Very interesting.  The wind turbines that I see in the west rarely turn.  And when they do, they are turned by gasoline engines, to prevent them from rusting,  there is simply not enough wind to make them move.  Africa has even less wind.  If there more wind in China?  In Siberia there is very little wind too.  I guess wind as a whole is a hoax, unless you are at the arctic circle where there is a little polar vortex, or 7 kilometer up in altitude where stratospheric thermals occur.


*Really? A couple thousand turbines east of The Dallas, Oregon, and almost always they are turning.* 

Wind power in Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wind power in Texas consists of many wind farms with a total installed nameplate capacity of 17,713 MW[1] from over 40 different projects. Texas produces the most wind power of any U.S. state.[2] Wind power accounted for 9.98% of the electricity generated in Texas during 2015.[3][1]

The wind resource in many parts of Texas is very large. Farmers may lease their land to wind developers, creating a new revenue stream for the farm. The wind power industry is also creating thousands of jobs for local communities and for the state. Texas is seen as a profit-driven leader of renewable energy commercialization in the United States. The wind boom in Texas was assisted by expansion of the state’s Renewable Portfolio Standard, use of designated Competitive Renewable Energy Zones, expedited transmission construction, and the necessary Public Utility Commission rule-making.[4]

The Roscoe Wind Farm (781 MW) is the state's largest wind farm. Other large wind farms in Texas include: Horse Hollow Wind Energy Center, Sherbino Wind Farm, Capricorn Ridge Wind Farm, Sweetwater Wind Farm, Buffalo Gap Wind Farm,King Mountain Wind Farm, Desert Sky Wind Farm, Wildorado Wind Ranch, and the Brazos Wind Farm.

*Nearly 18 gw is a lot of electricity, and more being built as we post.*


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting.  The wind turbines that I see in the west rarely turn.  And when they do, they are turned by gasoline engines, to prevent them from rusting,  there is simply not enough wind to make them move.  Africa has even less wind.  If there more wind in China?  In Siberia there is very little wind too.  I guess wind as a whole is a hoax, unless you are at the arctic circle where there is a little polar vortex, or 7 kilometer up in altitude where stratospheric thermals occur.
> ...



Texas is tornado alley right?  I guess wind turbines are a good investment there.  I think in Europe they didn't work out.  Looks like we found a wind turbine friendly climate in Texas.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 27, 2016)

*Potential Wind Capacity*
_Enabling Wind Power Nationwide_ report.





Enlarge image
This map shows the wind potential at a 110-m height for the United States. Download a printable map
	
. Click on a state to view the wind map for that state. 
* Grid Granularity = 400 sq km
* 35% Gross Capacity Factor (GCF) ~= 30% Net Capacity Factor (NCF)1If you have a disability and need assistance reading the wind map, please email thewebmaster.




Enlarge image
This map shows the wind potential at a 140-m height for the contiguous United States. Download a printable map
	
. 
* Grid Granularity = 400 sq km
* 35% Gross Capacity Factor (GCF) ~= 30% Net Capacity Factor (NCF)
WINDExchange: Potential Wind Capacity

Montana, North Dakota, and the central states have immense potential for wind power. And Texas still has many, many areas to be taken advantage of. Plus Texas in rich in solar potential.


----------



## hauke (Sep 28, 2016)

its simple the usa is ruled by an oligarchy of billionaers whose power is the result of oil, they don t want to change anything they love to fuck the american people


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2016)

hauke said:


> its simple the usa is ruled by an oligarchy of billionaers whose power is the result of oil, they don t want to change anything they love to fuck the american people



Air travel is very useful.
How can it be done without carbon based fuels?


----------



## hauke (Sep 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, they've been wasting tons on money on stupid shit over there.
> 
> Hopefully they don't cause a world-wide depression when their house of cards finally collapses.


your so obviouesly stupid, of course your bought, but your arguments are so stupid,do you really expect anyone to belive you anymore ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2016)

hauke said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they've been wasting tons on money on stupid shit over there.
> ...



No, I don't expect morons like you to believe anything I say.


----------



## hauke (Sep 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > its simple the usa is ruled by an oligarchy of billionaers whose power is the result of oil, they don t want to change anything they love to fuck the american people
> ...



1. theres too much airtravel, totally useless senseless, just killing the planet.
2. theres the possibility to power aircrafts with hydrogen, the 1st functional jetengine 1937 was powered by hydrogen.


----------



## hauke (Sep 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



i expect you to lie and do anything to rape the planet and all human beings on it for money, i expect you to kill and murder to make money

you are a sociopath

and lets have you analysed by experts to see if thats true


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2016)

hauke said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...



Should we use liquid or compressed? What kind of range would you get?
How should we generate it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2016)

hauke said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...



The planet was asking for it, wearing that short, tight outfit!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > its simple the usa is ruled by an oligarchy of billionaers whose power is the result of oil, they don t want to change anything they love to fuck the american people
> ...


Energy density equally that of liquid fuels.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...



With what?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > its simple the usa is ruled by an oligarchy of billionaers whose power is the result of oil, they don t want to change anything they love to fuck the american people
> ...


Wind turbine-powered airplanes is the way to go, of course!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 12, 2016)

docmauser1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...



Put turbines on the wings?
They'll generate lots of power as the plane is flying.
Excellent idea!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 12, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...



You never explained your magic non-carbon air travel fuel.


----------

